# nokia won't boot



## sinclair_tm

i have an n-gage qd, and love it. its hasn't ever given me any issues till this weekend. i turned it off when i went to bed for the night, and then the next morning, i went to turn it on, and the screen would light up, nokia would show up on the screen, and then kinda fade out. the name comes and fades 3 more times, then the screen goes off. so i plug it in, and it does the same thing. no matter what i try, it will not "boot". needless to say, its rather annoying. i called nokia, and they said there's nothing they can do if it doesn't even turn on. they said i'd have to send it to them, and that its out of warranty, so it'll cost. i kinda need the phone to load, even if its just long ehough to get info off of it. any ideas?


----------



## 8210GUY

Here we go again, just typed a reply to this then my browser decided to close just as I was close to finishing. :upset: 
3rd time now :upset: :3angry1: :4-hanged: Fortunately though I'd just copied the vast part of this just incase so not to bad this time.

Anyway, You say it was fine when you went to bed, did you have the phone in the bed ? or under the pillow ?
Also what is the climate like where you are ? wet\damp\humid ?

If yes to ANY of these do *NOT* put the battery in your phone or try to turn it on, you may cause irreversible damage, assuming it isn't to late yet.
Damp is a major killer of phones, and even under warranty they class it as water damage and refuse to cover it.

You'd be surprised how easy it is for a phone to get damp, nice hot pocket coming out to make a call in a cold wet day is all it takes sometimes.
If there is the slightest chance it could be this take the phone apart as much as you possibly can, the covers, if you have a T6 (Torx 6) screwdriver you should be able to carefully remove the PCB board etc, once you've taken it apart as much as you can put it in the airing cupboard (NOT directly ion the tank though, on the floor where you wont stand on it), but keep the battery out, stick it in a drawer or something, battery's and heat = explosions so NEVER put a battery in the airing cupboard.

Leave it in there for about 3 days then take it out, let it acclimatise to room temp for a bit (or it could cause it again) then put it back together and try it, this is hit and miss and depends on how lucky you are, but the sooner the better when water is involved.
One thing if you go this route, while it's apart check for signs of corrosion, it will be confirmation of water damage and it isn't good.

Now if you feel it isn't this, test the battery, yours is a BL-5C, see if you know anyone with the same battery, see if your battery works in their phone, and see if their battery will work in your phone, it should prove if the battery is OK or not, and so you know the following phones have the same battery :- 1100, 2300, 3100, 3650, 3660, 6230, 6600, 6820, 7600, and am I right in assuming that it's the first and genuine battery with the phone ? if so how old is it ? and how did you charge it initially ?

Worst case let me know where in the world you are and I should hopefully be able to put you in touch with someone who may be able to repair the phone, but as to the data that again will be hit and miss depending on what has gone wrong.


----------



## sinclair_tm

well, i don't sleep with my phone. i turned it off, and stuck it on the desk. i did have a humidifier going that night, but i have it on many nights over the last 2 years without it ever giving me any issues. but i will try the leaving it out somewhere to dry. and it looks more like it'll be t3 or t4 bits to open this badboy up. and there are tons of screws. they made this thing bulitproof hardware wise, in order to put up with excited gamers. yes it is the original battery, a bl-6c. but i don't know anyone with the same kind of battery. and i'm in arizona, usa.


----------



## 8210GUY

Well you must have an N-Gage QD, otherwise it would of been a 5C as best as I can see, so you don't have an original N-Gage as I first thought from your info.
*edit
Now I look again you already said that, I have no idea why but I never saw the QD until now, sorry for missing that. :embarased 

Now I know that the following phones should have the same battery :- 2115i, 6015, 6015i, 6016i, 6019i, 6165i, 6235i, 6236i, 6255i and 6265i.

TBH I've never dealt with one of these before, all I can say is most Nokia's use T6 screws and have 6 screws, best thing I can suggest is to take a picture and\or note where the screws come from taking special notice of if any of them are a different size or anything, last thing you need is to forget where one goes or something, I did know someone in the US so I may be able to hook you up, I need to see if I can find them again as it's been a few years.

Don't forget to look out for any visible signs of damp or corrosion\damage, I'll need to check on how to clean it safely (I've forgot it's been so long lol), I don't suppose you have access to an ultrasonic bath do you ? just a long shot.
But while your drying it out I'll try to find out a bit more for you.


----------



## sinclair_tm

thanks for your help thus far. i have done some more googleing, and it seems that my n-gage qd is suffering from a wsod, white screen of death. and it seems the only way to recover is to have nokia, or other phone service place, reflash the phone. now i got to figure out how much that'll cost me...


----------



## 8210GUY

Well I PM'd you a couple of links to aid in taking the phone apart the other day, and I'm awaiting a response from a bloke in Boston who may be able to help you, but not sure if he's still around, I'll try and find another source if needed for you, because a Nokia centre probably wont be the cheapest place, but I'm hoping this bloke will get back to me soon as he is good and more importantly trustworthy.


----------

